# What illegal things have you done?



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Someone go first if you want to hear mine.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

> *What illegal things have you done?*


I smell a cop.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Drugs, stolen cloths, and wrote a few bad checks with iou's in the envelope lol. Luckily for the check inccident I only got kicked out of the bank and not arrested. I no longer do any of that stuff anymore. Its very dumb. Lol and when I was a kid, my neighbor and i use to steal people chromed air caps on there tire, but they had to have the symbol of the car on it in rubber. We eventually got caught by one of the car owners that was watching us from a balcony in his office building lolol. So stupid


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I jaywalked. 

Yeah I know, I'm a badass.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Drank underage.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Run with scissors.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I've played ball games where it says not to. I'm just a rule breaker at heart, No one can tame me.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

drugs.. armed robbery.. murder


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I robbed a few stores, jacked a few cars, maybe a helicopter or two



















In GTA V


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

I once watched a reality show
The horror, the horror


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Everything that makes me sound cool. _Everything._


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I overstayed my visa in a few countries. It's not actually a crime though.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I never do illegal things. >_>


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

_Not _kidnap someone and keep them locked in my basement for 6 months while I used their credit cards, that's for sure.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sold stolen engine scanners on ebay for extra cash, did drugs, sold my prescription benzos, ran from a cop that was trying to pull me over and got away.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Sold stolen engine scanners on ebay for extra cash, did drugs, sold my prescription benzos, ran from a cop that was trying to pull me over and got away.


:nw


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Smoking, drinking, shop lifting, and trespassing. Nothing too hardcore lol. I did run from cops a few times and got caught once. Most of these things occurred from the age of 16-18 though.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

tannasg said:


> :nw


I don't think being a smartass is funny.


----------



## eyezarewindowz (Oct 26, 2013)

Nothing too serious lol.....maybe


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I sing when I'm in the bathtub. Yes, my friends, that is illegal in Pennsylvania... weirdest law I've ever heard of


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Securities fraud. $50k in cash in 2 weeks. S.E.C. deposition, but dropped the case. 17 at the time.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Shoplifted. Wore the new clothes in changing room lol. Drank underage..i was small didn't know better..blegh alchohol. Robbed my elementary schools stuff with friends and cousin, went at night ( was a kid). Ohh many more but I'll keep them to myself..


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

too ashamed to talk about it to be honest, been arrested a few times since I was 16.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

One night I stayed up until 1 o'clock *IN THE MORNING!!!! *8)


----------



## Mehab (Oct 16, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> One night I stayed up until 1 o'clock *IN THE MORNING!!!! *8)


Gangsta for life


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I have few Atari 2600 roms on my hard drive right now, let's see:

-Asteroids
-Berzerk
-Commando
-Frogger
-Galaxian
-Missile Command
-Space Invaders
-Tempest

I don't wanna go to jail...:cry


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Gave an account of a baseball game without the express written consent of the MLB.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

aggravated assault, fraud, drug possession, organ trafficking, crimes against humanity


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I download games from piratebay >: D and watch movies online thats in cinema 

(also drunk alcohol with friends when I was 13, 
played dodge ball inside a store with the balls that were on sale) IT WASN'T MY FAULT im easily influenced :teeth (was so fun) >: ]


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> I download games from piratebay >: D and watch movies online thats in cinema


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nunuc said:


>


:lol xD 
ooo eee ahh ahh ARGHHHH!!!! -does serious monkey stare- >: ]


----------



## typicalanimal (Oct 15, 2013)

Paid for sex. 
Stole college textbooks.
Downloaded all sorts of copyrighted stuff. 
Temporarily driving in a car I wasn't insured for (I think). 
Ate strawberries I was supposed to be picking (however years later I realized the pesticides on them were incredibly poisonous to eat like that). 

It's not much of a criminal resume is it...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Tore the mattress tags off


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

underage drinking and stealing


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Dem streets!


----------



## Eurasian (Aug 25, 2013)

Shop lifting. Got caught once too, so technically had a juvenile record.
Started job overseas while still on a student visa with no work privileges.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Typing while intoxicated


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

drived with speed of 200 km in road with limit of 80.
stole one candy from store when i was 10 
pirated tons of movies/music/games.......
p.s: i don't consider the last one a crime.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Pirating digital content. :clap


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

BillDautrieve said:


> Pirating digital content. :clap


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I have too much anxiety do anything illegal


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Spamming and trolling various mental health forums.


----------



## coolbreezeoverthemountain (Oct 16, 2013)

ive never done anything illegal.............(its not a crime unless your caught!!)


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

markwalters2 said:


> Spamming and trolling various mental health forums.


That's not illegal, just douchey and pathetic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

uh, I think I've only committed civil offences.

I think there's still a law in England that when you're 12 or something, if you're a guy, you're supposed to find some local church person or something and get archery training. Nobody does that now obviously though my brother claims he knows someone who did as a joke, so 99.9% of people break that law.

edit: Yeah, when you're 14, if you're male, you're supposed to get at least 2 hours of long-bow practise every week from the local clergy.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i killed a guy with a trident


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

James30 said:


> I didn't do that. Will I go to prison if they find out? I wouldn't thrive in a prison environment.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I've shoplifted a couple of times before. Never been caught and no one even seemed to remotely suspect me of anything. I've stopped doing it for the past 2 years though, mainly because I'm grown more cautious and I've also accumulated more money, so shoplifting isn't really necessary any more.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> edit: Yeah, when you're 14, if you're male, you're supposed to get at least 2 hours of long-bow practise every week from the local clergy.


Must keep those young lads ready in case the French were to invade.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

drank underage. speed daily. got a ticket for no seatbelt and dead registration


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

When I was 8 or 9, I was staying at my grandparents' house and two of my cousins and I decided to go exploring. We snuck over the fence into the huge yard of the mansion far behind the house and started walking along the property. They must have had some wireless alarm system set up because as soon as we stepped too close to the house, an alarm started wailing. We ran off the property to our grandparents' backyard, and our parents caught us and gave us all time-outs. Worth it.

It's not a crazy story, but it was so exciting at the time. We felt so rebellious, lol.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Um... Nothing nothing at all 
Except what's already on your files cop


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I was at barnes and noble this weekend so I peeled off a security sticker from one of the books (50 shades of gray) and stuck onto the sleeve of a passing kid. When he walked out of the door it set off the alarm and the parents had no idea why.

I troll in real life.

Not really a crime, though. :stu


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Just drug use and underage drinking


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Too many drugs and speeding.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Downloading music free, watching movies online for free, going over the speed limit, and running a traffic light. 

I also put hand sanitizer in my 8th grade teacher's drink but he didn't drink it because there was enough in it that he noticed it in there. Don't know if that's illegal. lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lynch said:


> ive never done anything illegal.............(its not a crime unless your caught!!)


  :yes



markwalters2 said:


> Spamming and trolling various mental health forums.


 And you never disappoint. 



James30 said:


> Haha That's a real crime isn't it?


 Yep, but I snipped those suckers off. In yo face, Tempur-Pedic! Power to the people!



shelbster18 said:


> Downloading music free, watching movies online for free, going over the speed limit, and running a traffic light.
> 
> *I also put hand sanitizer in my 8th grade teacher's drink but he didn't drink it because there was enough in it that he noticed it in there.* Don't know if that's illegal. lol


That's so mean, but it made me laugh.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

arnie said:


> Gave an account of a baseball game without the express written consent of the MLB.


LOL!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Nothing bad, really. Pot, alcohol, trespassing. /end 
I'm a saint.


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

I stole a hamster from the pet store when I was 12. :afr


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I did my fair share of vandalism without much good thought when I was trying to fit in with the cool kids. Was in a couple pretty big fistfights back then, too. I did other things that showed poor judgment and lack of independent thought, but I don't think they were illegal.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Shoplifted clothes/food/booze
Smoked weed 
Smoked heroin
Drank underage
Sold benzos
Ran from mall security xD
Drove a car without permission/license
Drunk driving

Surprised you actually got away from the cops.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shoplifting when I was 13. Got caught, had to speak to store manager didn't go any further though.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Killed an animal :b


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

driving without a licence


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Shoplifting on several occasions. :no I stopped when I was almost caught once.
And I guess underage drinking, but I feel like everyone tastes alcohol before they're of age.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Stole a skeleton out of a grade school attic after a 5 or 6 story climb? They had a hatch in the roof that they didn't bother to lock. Guess they figured no one would be stupid enough to try and climb up the school. But alcohol has a weird way of making you confident...

and the whole underage drinking thing, I smoked before I ever drank.

and sold it for a while.


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

weed
drinking
cigarettes

i did all of those things like once or twice haha

oh i ran away once and got taken home in a cop car that was pretty illegal i guess

scrolled up and remembered i shoplifted too T^T i felt rly bad about it though 
and hmm i've asked for a water cup then used it for soda... HAHA


----------



## Boriya (Nov 24, 2013)

- Helped my cousin steal white-out from the supermarkets once
- Returned a VHS cassette to Blockbuster without rewinding it


----------

